

McDonalds tells kids there are 9 planets - is that too few? - JacobAldridge
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2009/10/05/2090088.aspx

======
buugs
Pluto will always be a planet to me.

------
JCThoughtscream
Oh man. Do we really want to get into a huge fight over what actually defines
a planet?

